# PFury Sticker "Show-Off"



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just wanted to show off my PFury Sticker!! Wheres yours??


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I didnt get mine yet :sad: must be in the mail..

Like the b0ttom sticker too Rhomzilla!!
















Id like to get that *WARNING* sticker for my tank too..where can i get on Rhom z?

Is that sticker Silver?? Sweet choice of Color!!!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah havent got it yet


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

all the people that were int he first thread, your stickers are in the mail


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

spanks man


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Here is mine


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> Like the b0ttom sticker too Rhomzilla!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually got it from thePACK.. If I remember correct, he got it off a bid on eBay!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

haven't got mine yet but as soon as I do I will put it on the tank and POST PICS!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

how do you get one????


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Mine needs refineing, but i made my own in free time :rasp: , i still support the site tho.. i was just board and decided to get a little creative with paint


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## dannny (Nov 17, 2003)

damn i want one of those


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i posted for one, but i dint want it so i gave it to innes, but he cant ave it,so sum1 can ave mine


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> how do you get one????


 first 10 to post about a week ago got a free sticker


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

the "Old School" sticker


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and the new one









With the Big Pleco


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The first group to post for the 10 stickers should be reciving tomorrow or monday. The international heads should be recieving them Wednesday or so....


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

aww I want one


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

do those stickers come in black?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> do those stickers come in black?


 nope, sorry only silver for now, maybe another color once I run out of silver materal.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The first group to post for the 10 stickers should be reciving tomorrow or monday. The international heads should be recieving them Wednesday or so....


 me want some...







...


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

absolutely KEWLLLLLL...
Cant wait to see it..
You say tomorrow?.....I guess I can't go deer hunting tomorrow...
Oh well....I'll show pics...promise!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet mines in the mail!


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey







i was wondering how i could get one of thoese AWSOME stickers...if u can tell me how plus e-mail me at [email protected] dude


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

howd u get that??? im gettin one!!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

thats cool. do you think you can make other custom ones?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> thats cool. do you think you can make other custom ones?


 I can make just about any design, but im still working on completeing the first 50. I have another 20 to go and 10 waiting to be mailed to xenon.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

how much is one??


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

How much is one? I want 2!


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

I dunno....But mine was Freeeeeeeeee.........








Thanks.....Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this is mine sitting on the pfury backup server


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

closer:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Let us know when you have enough for the rest of the members :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

come back often. The first shipment of stickers is out to the first 10....second shipment will be going out later today or tomorrow. I think nitro has another envelope reayd soon, so come back to the site often to check if I am giving them away


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> come back often. The first shipment of stickers is out to the first 10....second shipment will be going out later today or tomorrow. I think nitro has another envelope reayd soon, so come back to the site often to check if I am giving them away


 its in the mail right now


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Do you have a picture of the PFury Sticker where we're looking at it from top dead center? The one's I've seen on this thread are all viewed from an angle.

I may use it as my background....if that's ok?


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> Mine needs refineing, but i made my own in free time :rasp: , i still support the site tho.. i was just board and decided to get a little creative with paint


 This has got to be by far the best design I've seen so far. Your MS Paints skills are awesome. Could you design some graphics for my website too.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I been busting my hump for this site and have never even got a sticker.....


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i still dont know how to get one? so only the people that posted on a previous thread gets one or this thread? and how would they know your address?


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> i still dont know how to get one? so only the people that posted on a previous thread gets one or this thread? and how would they know your address?


 Its a DIY project.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

w00t!



















Many thanks to Nitrofish & Xenon

Mike Im sending you a sticker...i got your return addy.
Id like to send one to Nitro also..but dont have his return addy, can I send you his?
Or Nitro - PM me your address


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

are u serious dude??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nigaphan said:


> are u serious dude??


 bout what?


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Beavis said it being a diy project


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> Beavis said it being a diy project


He was only teasing..









The way to get a sticker was to reply to a certain thread that was posted, and the first TEN people who replied got one.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

oh....that's [email protected]#[email protected] up playin with my emotions......so how do you get one?? those stickers are rad i'd slap one on my tank


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

how bout we get some Pfury patches made.. so i can make my own hats... and shirts.. eheh


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i think the R cud be made to look like a R cus it sorta looks like a A,


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

dudelo560 said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think you'll have a better chance on getting a sticker without the







icon at the end.









And welcome to the site!!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

what are my chances rhom????


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet i got my decal today, Thankks Mike! If you get anymore let me know I will pay you for them.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nigaphan said:


> what are my chances rhom????


 stay tuned, its more of a random drawing....you have to be on this site and one of the first 10 people to respond.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Just got my decal today thanks Xenon and nitrofish . im tryin to decide where to put it right now.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah i got mine in the mail today 2 thanks x. This will be going on my car window.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> Many thanks to Nitrofish & Xenon
> 
> Mike Im sending you a sticker...i got your return addy.
> Id like to send one to Nitro also..but dont have his return addy, can I send you his?
> Or Nitro - PM me your address


 your gona send me a sticker?







cool send me a pm all ill give you my address


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

got mine today too..
thanks XENON.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> nigaphan said:
> 
> 
> > what are my chances rhom????
> ...


 Yepps.. a good way for folks to keep on the site. Its like a reward.. you stay on the site and you get rewards like this. But for sure Nitro and Xenon will have extras to give out or sell. Thats what makes this board fun!!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

havent got mine yet, but im a little farther away than everyone else, bet it will get here soon, and when it does I will be showing it off, although I am not going to be putting on my tank (like I want to) dont want to make it obvious, because of were I live


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

got mine today cheers mike and nitro i dunno were to put it tho


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mr_meanor said:


> havent got mine yet, but im a little farther away than everyone else, bet it will get here soon, and when it does I will be showing it off, although I am not going to be putting on my tank (like I want to) dont want to make it obvious, because of were I live


 where do you live. I have only sent out the first batch, second batch is being sent out soon.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

can't wait to get it! hope it's in the mail=?. hope you still have my address? xenon. thanks again you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

I don't have a fish tank nor do I have any fishes but can i get a sticker too?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> I don't have a fish tank nor do I have any fishes but can i get a sticker too?


 I hopw you dont have any fish if you dont have a tank!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

fork your sticker tops off all the others....can you mail me one?....oh what the heck send them all!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> I don't have a fish tank nor do I have any fishes but can i get a sticker too?


 are you serious, you have no fish? how did you find this site?

oh and :welcome:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a fish tank nor do I have any fishes but can i get a sticker too?
> ...


 This is Al's girlfreind (rhomzilla)


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > havent got mine yet, but im a little farther away than everyone else, bet it will get here soon, and when it does I will be showing it off, although I am not going to be putting on my tank (like I want to) dont want to make it obvious, because of were I live
> ...


 I live in TX, my name was on the list you posted, because I was one of the first 10 people to post


----------

